# Noob question, first layout



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm gathering track for my first layout. I am using Atlas RTS 10.0 for drawing the layout, I have a question about turnouts:

http://www.activepowersports.com/atlas-2051-code-55-235-right-trnout-n-train-nickel-silver-track-n/

I was expecting a switch to come with a turnout. How do these switch?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Like this one if you want an electrical remotely controlled turnout:
http://www.activepowersports.com/atlas-540-code-83-remote-lefthand-ho-nickel-silver-track-ho-scale/

There are many other options including 'ground throws" or cables.


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, I see now that the turnout I listed was manual. I see these under table switches

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Atlas-N-2065-Code-55-Track-Under-Table-Switch-Mach-p/atl-2065.htm

or I see a code 80 turnout with remote switch, but not sure about mixing code.

Sorry for the remedial questions. I just don't want to gather the wrong stuff. The software gave me all the part numbers, I just remote operating switches.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Personally I love code 80 flextrack, and I solder the joints at the rail joiners, even the turnouts. If your layout is narrow enough so you can reach all your turnouts, I'd go with the manual types, less expensive and fewer things to go wrong with them. Those you can't reach can be remote electrical controlled if you wish. Peco are very nice turnouts, and are routed electricly. If the turnout is turned to a siding, it's powered, if straight for the main line, it's not powered at the siding, only the mainline. They are code 80 tho. Code 55 turnouts are available in either powered or manual operation wise.
Never be afraid to ask questions, and there is no such thing as a dumb question. The rest of us had to learn, and we'll all be happy to help however we can, so ask away.


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

I managed to get my turnouts operating with under the table switches, one thing I do regret is going with code 55 track. I really like the looks of it, but I had the worst luck shopping for used rolling stock. I think I've accumulated about 40 cars off of EBAY where EVERY ONE so far bottoms out on my code 55 track. I've replaced wheels on about 10 of them succesfully, so I'll continue to do that. 

Even if I want to buy a new set of cars online, I don't see the detail of "low profile" or code 55 friendly, posted anywhere on the description.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

*code 55 track and low profile wheel set*

That is exactly why I won't change over to the low profile wheels and code 55 track. I had a lot of equipment prior to the advent of the 55 track and low profile stuff, and I hate changing everything. The code 80 is fine with me, and I love flextrack for making my own radius curves and transitions. Same with DCC, I've over a hundred locomotives, and I refuse to spend the money converting all of them. I'm fine with DC, and despite what the magazines say, DC is still strong and will continue so until all of us old timers are dead and buried.


----------

